# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  DataCore flicite son partenaire Muneris pour son premier anniversaire dentreprise et pour une collaboration

## Danboe

En un an, Muneris est devenu le premier VAR de solutions de virtualisation en Nouvelle Caldonie et le premier Centre de Formation agr DataCore de la rgion.

DataCore, leader de la technologie SDS (Software-Defined Storage) et des logiciels d'E/S parallles adaptatives, souhaite un bon anniversaire  son partenaire Muneris. Revendeur  valeur ajoute, Muneris a t cr en octobre 2014. Un an aprs seulement, la socit compte de nombreux clients, dont 8 signs avec DataCore et plusieurs prospects chauds en attente de signature galement. Muneris est ainsi devenu le premier revendeur intgrateur  valeur ajoute en Nouvelle Caldonie pour des infrastructures virtualises. Il a aussi obtenu la certification comme premier Centre de Formation agre DataCore dans la rgion. Lentreprise compte tendre ses activits rapidement aux territoires adjacents, notamment  Tahiti.

Christophe Colardeau, Directeur Gnral de Muneris dclare :  Jai dcouvert DataCore il y a cinq ans, quand jtais encore salari dans mon ancienne entreprise. A lpoque, nous tions justement en train de prparer un POC (proof of concept) avec un produit Nexenta. Non concluant pour larchitecture cible que nous souhaitions mettre en place, nous nous sommes rapprochs de DataCore par le biais de Gary Cullen, Pre Sales Engineer chez Westcon Group, un distributeur nozlandais spcialis dans des technologies et solutions rseaux avances ; nous entretenions des relations sympathiques et rgulires afin dchanger sur les nouvelles technologies. Ce dernier nous a normment aids en apportant des rponses aux problmatiques que nous rencontrions dans le cadre du projet et en nous faisant dcouvrir DataCore. Il nous a accompagns dans le choix final de larchitecture et dans les ngociations avec lditeur .

Trs satisfait des excellentes relations tablies, M. Colardeau a aussitt relanc le partenariat avec DataCore lors de la cration de sa propre structure en automne 2014. Laccord en tant que  Gold Partner  a t sign en janvier 2015.  Ce statut constitue un gage de russite pour notre entreprise implante sur une le de 280 000 habitants seulement. Il nous aide  gagner la confiance des clients et nous permet de leur offrir la meilleure solution au meilleur prix, nous assurant un avantage concurrentiel important sur notre march. 

Suite  la signature du contrat, Muneris a rapidement pass tous les niveaux de certification. En avril 2015, 7 mois seulement aprs sa fondation, la socit a obtenu le statut du premier Centre de Formation DataCore agr dans la rgion. Un sminaire a t organis du 13 au 16 avril, avec 3 jours ddis  la formation ; le quatrime et dernier jour eut lieu une une table ronde, couronnant ce premier vnement denvergure qui a t un franc succs, ayant attir prs de 40 participants.

Muneris compte dj 8 clients installs sous DataCore et 3 en phase de ltre en Nouvelle Caldonie. Parmi ces clients, on peut citer notamment la BNC et la CSB. En pleine expansion, Muneris est en train dtendre ses activits galement sur les territoires voisins, notamment  Tahiti.

 Nos clients rclament des solutions prennes et volutives. Retranche dans le pacifique, la Nouvelle Caldonie est loin des marchs de grande ampleur que lon trouve sur les cinq continents. Il est donc primordial pour nous de pouvoir leur offrir un support de proximit et de qualit maximale. DataCore nous permet de rpondre  ces attentes et nous accompagne de prs dans cette dmarche, aussi bien au niveau du service avant-vente que pour la partie support, conclu M. Colardeau.

 Nous sommes ravis de la collaboration trs fructueuse avec Muneris, et de tant de succs remports pour notre solution sous lgide de Christophe Colardeau, qui a parfaitement assimil notre offre et sait vangliser le march local sur la diffrence et les avantages incontestables de notre produit SANsymphony-V par rapport  dautres produits existants , dclare Delphine Ducastel Boulon, Regional Manager DOM-TOM chez DataCore.  Toutes nos flicitations  cette jeune entreprise qui, fonde il y a seulement un an, est dj reconnue comme lintgrateur/revendeur  valeur ajoute de rfrence sur son territoire en matire dinfrastructures virtualises.

----------

